# Portal trai Moab, Utah"On the edge of life or death"



## MTBShadowMan (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

I rode it again last Tuesday at the end of Mag 7. It is much more of a psychological challenge (for some) than a physical one. Dismount and walk where appropriate, ride where you can. No biggie. It is much preferable to the sand traps of Poison Spider as a finish for Mag 7.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like it's not too bad technical wise, but I have such a strong fear of heights, I would never consider the majority of that! If it dropped down 15' or so, sure. But not that far!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

The ledgy dangerous area remains relatively unchanged and still rides well. Unfortunately the section in the canyon has gone to ****. It used to be far more fun with multiple challenging lines. The potential to make the portal finish awesome is huge. Wonder if there are any plans in the works to make that happen.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Damn, my hands get sweaty just looking at that drop. I'm surprised it's even allowed to ride that trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MTBShadowMan said:


>


Embed for ya.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I wonder if anyone has ever ridden the whole thing and cleaned it. Not saying that kind of tech can't be cleaned but the stress of falling to your death would weigh heavy and mess you up. When there are flowers posted on a trail you know there's been some unfortunate soul or souls that have fallen to their death.


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

DethWshBkr said:


> Looks like it's not too bad technical wise, but I have such a strong fear of heights, I would never consider the majority of that! If it dropped down 15' or so, sure. But not that far!


With a name like DethWshBkr, this should be right up your alley!


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Just give it some time and the sanitation will hit there too. "Surprised it's allowed to be ridden" is that exact mentality... Maybe we can pave it?

Great video btw! So far, I'm 1/3 for Moab in 2017 with my best trip in January lol. Weather is not cooperating!


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever ridden the whole thing and cleaned it. Not saying that kind of tech can't be cleaned but the stress of falling to your death would weigh heavy and mess you up. When there are flowers posted on a trail you know there's been some unfortunate soul or souls that have fallen to their death.


Don't know if anyone has cleaned it (my guess would be multiple people have), but I'd say these guys made a pretty good go of it (though the video doesn't show near the whole thing).


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> Unfortunately the section in the canyon has gone to ****. It used to be far more fun with multiple challenging lines. The potential to make the portal finish awesome is huge. Wonder if there are any plans in the works to make that happen.


What kind of changes were you hoping for. If anything, I think the final dh part has gotten easier over the past 5 years due to strategically placed chock rocks at some of the chunkier sections to keep your front wheel rolling. What kinds of changes were you hoping for? I hope they don't Ahab-ize it so that it's all intermediate roll outs. It would still be fun like that (and I love Ahab) but I like that it's tough to clean and is a step or two above Ahab in difficulty.

Maybe I misunderstood what you were saying though.

In response to the "has anyone cleaned it all" I'm sure they have. The two spots with signs where they advise you to get off and walk aren't super technically challenging, but the penalty for failure is death. I dismount. I think the bigger challenge technically starts once you leave the narrow ledge and start the DH portion towards the lower half.

View part 2 of this same video for this section.

And here's a couple pros, making it look easy. Nate Hills Follow Me


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

WHALENARD said:


> The ledgy dangerous area remains relatively unchanged and still rides well. Unfortunately the section in the canyon has gone to ****. It used to be far more fun with multiple challenging lines. The potential to make the portal finish awesome is huge. Wonder if there are any plans in the works to make that happen.


Looks like there are still some fun and challenging lines to be had on the lower section. Maybe not as many for us mere mortals.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

People definitely clean the portal dab free with out to much trouble. I've never strung together all the moves on rockstacker in one ride, and would consider the consequences on that loop far exceed all of portal barring one awkward rock. A couple guys fling themselves off a cliff and the trail gets a bad reputation...jeeze!


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

White line in Sedona scares me more. I've done Portal trail twice, long ago. Even on a rigid bike in the 90s it didn't seem unusually technical, though like most average folks I walk the ultra exposed stuff. the rocky downhill park I'd do on my modern trail bike, though I have not seen the state of it in 18 years


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Just watched an hour's worth on YouTube and just about vomited. That's crazy - although I do agree that the camera likely makes it look crazier. Can't wait to try it myself. Will I cry or laugh!?!?!

And if I filmed/youtube'd it, how pissed would my wife be?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

twd953 said:


> Looks like there are still some fun and challenging lines to be had on the lower section. Maybe not as many for us mere mortals.


Those guys rode that damn well no question, but they edited out a lot of the blown out stuff. The older trail used to have all these fun/tricky steep roll ins on that ledgy rock that I thought were super fun. I'm guessing the new reroute was an effort to not dump elevation so fast, however seems kinda old school compared to what was there. If the time was taken to do a captain ahab esque route to it that would put mag 7 on another level.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

KRob said:


> What kind of changes were you hoping for. If anything, I think the final dh part has gotten easier over the past 5 years due to strategically placed chock rocks at some of the chunkier sections to keep your front wheel rolling. What kinds of changes were you hoping for? I hope they don't Ahab-ize it so that it's all intermediate roll outs. It would still be fun like that (and I love Ahab) but I like that it's tough to clean and is a step or two above Ahab in difficulty.
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood what you were saying though.
> 
> ...


Ha, I just suggested Ahabizing it to the other response before seeing yours. I'm definitely anti sanitation and understand there's a big difference between my yearly pilgrimage vacation and you guys that live in the area.

What I remember were these fun steep roll ins on stacked rocks betwern the shelves of rock that are below where the trail is now. Some spots had different line choices of difficulty and several clean doable drops. I agree about the stacked rocks on the gaps making it easier now, but that seems more an effort to deal with erosion than well built trail.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

connolm said:


> Just watched an hour's worth on YouTube and just about vomited. That's crazy - although I do agree that the camera likely makes it look crazier. Can't wait to try it myself. Will I cry or laugh!?!?!
> 
> And if I filmed/youtube'd it, how pissed would my wife be?


The camera doesn't make it look crazier -- it IS that crazy in a few spots. The cliff exposure section isn't all that bad except for a few spots where the vertical face is literally inches away from your tires. I have cleaned most of that trail many times -- but there's a few spots where I have ALWAYS dismounted. Particularly that one rock where the sign is located. Most riders with average skills could clean that -- but as many have pointed out in this thread -- the consequence for failure is guaranteed death. I like my life too much to risk it cleaning an otherwise "minor" obstacle.

The real fun on that trail is where it leaves the cliff face and angles downward to the canyon floor. Though it has gotten easier to clean over the years (and not just because of bike technology), it is still quite technical and rowdy. There are a few places where it's difficult to finagle these modern wide handlebars through the rocks.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

I agree with Cookie Monster, that spot with the sign is most likely rideable for me. My buddy and I talked about it last week as we sat there and then walked by. The penalty for failure is just too final. 
We also talked with a couple on Blue Dot who asked if it was as bad as they had heard, I responded no, as long as you walk where you are uncomfortable. The decided to go with Poison spider instead. we saw them riding into town as we left for our night ride after dinner. No way would I choose Poison Spider over Portal as a finish for Mag 7, I hate the sand traps.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Echoing what others have said above. The "walk it" portions are not technically difficult bits, it's the exposure if you just happen to f%ck it up. 

Have ridden Portal a few times over the years, and have always walked the signed spots. Tempting to try and ride them, because they don't appear tough, but...one slip up, a stray gust of wind, smack your bar on one of the inside rocks, etc. And you're done. Not worth it to me. 

That said, yeah, I feel like the lower bits have gotten easier over the years. Still some very challenging trail though. Or perhaps it's that I'm a better rider with each time hitting that trail?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Watched Dane ride it on their new video last week. Looks relatively doable in the beginning then gets nutso. Haha


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

JCWages said:


> Watched Dane ride it on their new video last week. Looks relatively doable in the beginning then gets nutso. Haha


Most amazing (and perhaps foolish) part of that ride is that he did it without gloves. Very impressive riding, however.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

ABQ Clydesdale said:


> Most amazing (and perhaps foolish) part of that ride is that he did it without gloves. Very impressive riding, however.


Aye. These guys are so good though I don't question them. They ride stuff I feel like I need an inflatable sumo suit to feel safe on. lol


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

It was pretty easy to clean in the late 80s/early 90s fully rigid. Except for the rock step up move Krob refers to. The dip slope on the Kayenta Formation is steep once you turn the corner and a trail that once had a dirt tread has not held up to the test of time, weather, and rider impact and is now as series of drops and ledges. Still pretty dang fun.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Mountain biking is my favorite sport but.....its not something I'm going to risk my life for just to score some brownie points with a few bystanders.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

It's really not that bad. Fun trail.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

It's not about that for most. It's the adrenaline rush. Very few bystanders have ever seen any of my riding up there, but some brownies were consumed.
For the record I walk the death traps. There's plenty of adrenaline to be had on Portal without risking my life.


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

I rode Portal for the first time last week, after having avoided it on past Moab trips. Never had a desire to ride it before now, as I don't seek out exposure for exposure's sake.

I'm not afraid of heights, but not over-fond of exposure either. I have no problem walking up to a cliff and looking over, but did not like rock climbing at all the couple times I tried it.

But, I really wanted to ride Blue Dot, so....what the heck.

I was a little nervous going in based on reputation and watching a few videos. I trust my own judgement, but I was leading three friends through as well, so that played into my unease as well. I gave them the "don't be a hero talk" before dropping in.

Some say Portal is a "crazy fools errand", and others say "apply some common sense and it's no big deal."

As it turned out, for me at least, it was a lot closer to no big deal end of the spectrum. I rode everything before and after the segment that says walk your bike or die, and a little bit of the safe bits between. Having seen it first hand, I wouldn't hesitate at all to ride it again, and I don't think I'd be nervous at all doing so.

Sure, I was a lot more tense going through the first time than I would be on a trail with no exposure, but I don't feel like I took any real risks. For most of the trail, it would take a spectacular chain reaction of events for a competent rider to end up over the edge. The "1 mistake and you die" segments are fairly short, obvious, and well marked.

The segment of Portal below the cliff edge is actually one of my new favorite trail segments in Moab. Nice old school chunky technical trail. Loved it. I could see evidence of a few chock rocks that make a few moves easier than what the would have been (unfortunately).

I don't want to downplay the risks on Portal. If you're an inexperienced rider, have a strong fear of heights, or don't have a firm and honest grasp of your skills and limitations, you can get yourself into trouble on that trail with fatal consequences.


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

Crankout said:


> Damn, my hands get sweaty just looking at that drop. I'm surprised it's even allowed to ride that trail.


My hands get sweaty watching the first video linked above where the guy is having all sorts of fits getting into and out of his pedals, then decides to paddle along the trail with his exposure side leg clipped in. All while yelling "YOU CRAZY BUDDY!" to the rider in front of him.


----------



## MountBat (Oct 27, 2012)

Having ridden it once, years ago, on a Ti softtail, I would call it a one-and-done. Lots of walking, wherever exposure and confidence intersected badly. Much of the trail, lower especially, looks far worse, broken up, and jumbled now, but not "fatal" - you go down, maybe even break something, hobble down with aid for an hour, get splinted or surgerized and you're good to go, after what, 4-12 weeks of healing? What many even in bikie groups fail to notice is the 400 foot drop, literally a few inches from your line, in several spots particularly the notorious warning sign zone, up high. The landing spot is so well known to rescue (aka body recovery) squads they know where to park, and shortcut up to the cliff base for the bag and tag. There is a major magnitude difference in consequences between failing on a technical trail section, and going off the edge where you have zero chance of stopping. Zero. Riders who see the crux as a "high probability" rideable section, consider it really needs to be a 100% success likelihood before you attempt it. The body count as of 6 plus years back was at least two, but I hope as less foolhardy folks attempt it on a dare, there will be a slowing of casualties. Anyone who tries to goad buddies into attempting the zero-fail sections when they're not up to it should just get pushed off themselves.


----------



## devo83 (Jun 23, 2017)

I just rode the Portal Trail this weekend during a Moab trip with some buddies; we rented some burly full suspension trail bikes. The exposure is a little bit puckering to say the least, but it's pretty easy to use common sense and walk over the "no-margin-for-error" parts. I was going to say i agree with it being one and done, except that the DH portion of lower Portal is really, really fun (big chunky drops, no exposure). There, you're risking limb but not life, at least.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I disagree about Portal being one-and-done. Forget the few sections that could cause death, and I think the trail itself was super fun. I enjoy the views and the exposure and I enjoy the lower half quite a bit. I'd much rather ride that trail several more times in my life than ever ride Slick Rock again. Now that's a one-and-done in my opinion.

But that's the beauty of mountain biking. There's no right or wrong, only what you enjoy.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

eatdrinkride said:


> I disagree about Portal being one-and-done. Forget the few sections that could cause death, and I think the trail itself was super fun. I enjoy the views and the exposure and I enjoy the lower half quite a bit. I'd much rather ride that trail several more times in my life than ever ride Slick Rock again. Now that's a one-and-done in my opinion.
> 
> But that's the beauty of mountain biking. There's no right or wrong, only what you enjoy.


Agreed about Portal. I ride it every time I'm in Moab. I usually just go up the trail to where the cliff exposure starts and then bomb back down. I love the nasty tech, and it makes for a nice second or third ride of the day after something longer.

I disagree about Slickrock though -- I love that place. For me, it's more about the scenery and vastness of the area. As far as the riding goes, I don't stick to the dotted line, if you know what I mean...


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

cookieMonster said:


> I disagree about Slickrock though -- I love that place. For me, it's more about the scenery and vastness of the area. As far as the riding goes, I don't stick to the dotted line, if you know what I mean...


Don't get me wrong, the scenery is awesome but even the warm-up/practice loop burns the hell out of my legs. ..For fun and vastness I prefer to head out to Bartlett wash. It's a fun place to goof around and the scenery is spectacular. Dolly Parton and the Toilet Bowl to boot!
(1st pic is Portal, the others Bartlett Wash)


----------

